# Stihl chainsaw? new line performance.



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright, the 12 year old 023 is about to go into backup and retirement mode. Partly due to that crap ethanol gas, rebuilding the carb for the 2nd time..don't get me started.
I took a look at the new MS180, $200 bucks, 16" bar models. 
Good enough and lite enough for this ol'fart to use.

In the deep and foggy memory I think I read some complaints/problems with the new Stihls because of emission standards.

Any feedback would be helpful.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Mostly depends what you're going to be doing with it. That's one of the "homeowner" saws which is their code for their lowest grade saws, plus has the no-tools chain adjustment "feature" that I really don't like the looks of. But if you only want to cut a couple cords a year it's probably a pretty good value.

I just replaced a 20+ year old Husky 55 with an MS 441 with a 20" bar, cut about 40 cords with it in the last couple of weeks and I like it well enough so far. If you're going to be using it a lot I'd bite the bullet and go with something at least in the farm and ranch grade like an MS 271.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

346XP Husky would be my choice.

I have a MS170 and it is handy for small stuff.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

DaleK, Good point about the small Stihl being the lowest grade saw and the lack of no adjust for chain for new line of saws. I missed that.
Might have to check out what my local Husky dealer has or go back to the Stihl shop for a 2nd look at bigger better saw.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure why new Stihl would fare any better on ethanol blended gasoline.

Do you drain the tank and run it dry? I have to do it with all of my small power equipment, if i want them to run right the next time..

I'm trying to find a local fuel source, without that garbage in it.



> Properly store your equipment. If your equipment is not going to be used for a couple of months, the remaining gasoline in the machine should be drained from the tank and disposed of properly. To ensure that any remaining ethanol is removed from your equipment, STIHL recommends adding a small amount of STIHL MotoMixÂ® Premixed Fuel to the tank and running the engine for a few minutes to circulate the fuel through the carburetor.


http://www.stihlusa.com/information/articles/gasoline-guidelines-outdoor-power-equipment/


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a MS290 Farmboss that I bought new in '08. Actually, I have 2 of them. Both are nice saws, plenty of power. On one the chain oiler doesn't seem to work all that well. I've tried everything to get it going better, but to no avail. The other one is one of the best purchases I've ever made. I'd recommend Stihl, and this model, to anyone. It's big enough and built well enough for me to cut 8-10 cords per year but light enough to lug around all day.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> Not sure why new Stihl would fare any better on ethanol blended gasoline.
> 
> Do you drain the tank and run it dry? I have to do it with all of my small power equipment, if i want them to run right the next time..
> 
> ...


http://pure-gas.org

No whining about the price...


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not knowing about "Stihl's" but when I bought my Husky the dealer forewarned me not to let gas set in the tank for more than a couple of days - drain or run it dry - as I was told.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

LOL
We bought a new MS 310 5 years ago or so. Have run nothing but cheap ethanol gas in the thing, let it sit all summer without emptying the gas or using Stabil and it has always fired on the second pull.
If I had a dealer tell me that a new saw will not play nice with current fuels I would leave that saw alone. Ethanol has been around long enough for companies to accommodate it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Don't expect any of the newer Stihl saw line that is made in the USA to be as dependable and long-lasting as the old Stihl saw line that was made in Germany. Just sayin'....


----------



## AtomicFarmer (Sep 16, 2012)

Cabin Fever, that's sadly true about more things than not any more...

I do run 93 octane gas in my saw per the dealer's instruction as well as the owner's manual. I may go through about 5 gallons per year so I don't mind. I'll sometimes let it sit for weeks with gas in it and have never had starting issues. 

When it's cold out, I do leave the saw and bar oil jug in the cellar where it's warmer than outside. It helps make the saw easier to start and the bar oil is a lot thinner when it's warm, which seems to me would do a better job lubricating the chain and bar.


----------



## jamesdaclark (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a new ms170 and an older ms310. I got the 170 for limb work and love it. Half the time I wont get the bigger saw out. I live on a very steep mountainside, so the 170 is light enough to carry. It also has a traditional chain adjuster and i bought it 5 months ago, not sure if that's changed? I only cut a couple cords a year, mostly madrone and redwood.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have 3 huskys 162SE, 55, and a newer 455 rancher and a Johnsered 2049T. I cut wood from Oct. to March for my own use about 20 ricks a year, and a bit more helping others out. If they have fuel in the tank when I shut them off there last use in March they set all summer with the fuel in them. I have never had a start up problem with them in the fall. Just use the fuel quailty recommended in the owners manual and a good grade of mix oil. 
Of course they get a good cleaning, sharp chain and a fli[pped bar so they are ready to go any time I need one.
I've had more problems storeing small engines dry. 

 Al


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input.
Samm, good point about new saws "playing nice" with ethanol gas.
I'll have to ask my repair guy if *carb rebuild parts* will work with ethanol gas.
Any new saw purchase, the first question will be about the corn squeezin' guzzleline.


----------



## bigmoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Rhome have you ever done a muffler mod on you chainsaw? What type chain are you runnung on it? You should never run ethanol in a two cycle engine. AND NO MATTER WHAT DONT LET IT SIT IN YOUR TANK! Treated ethanol fuel dosent break down as bad as untreated but the ethanol is still in the fuel. It makes the engine run at higher temps and it increases the fuels potential to detonate and that is so hard on those little high compression high rpm motors.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Bigmoose, never considered a muffler mod, the chain is just off the shelf all purpose.
It's my understanding that 93 octane ethanol gas looses much of the octane within days.
Talked to my repair guy today, dump the ethanol crap out of the tank after every use *and or* no more ethanol gas. 
I can get the Good stuff at the marina 20 miles up the road.

Just happen to be close to a familar pawn shop today...
Husky 142 $169
Husky 41 $199
Stihl Ms 180 $149
All the bars looked worn, engine housing, ehhh, pawn shop chainsaws are an overpriced crap shoot. Fogettabotit.


----------



## bigmoose (Apr 1, 2010)

Dont laugh at me for saying this, but tsc has the poulan wild things on sale about twice a year for 99.00. Its not gonna last you a life time but if you keep good fuel mix in it and keep the breather clean they are good little limbing saws. Run the skip chian that somes on it and keep it sharp to keep the little motor form being overloaded. I think the husy 41 is no longer made and ebay would be the only place to find parts.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Did someone mention a muffler mod?


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

ALRIGHT CABIN FEVER!! 
Now to complete the mods...Hotrod flames on the bar, Custom Chrome handles with embossed leather grip, Chrome chain brake also you gotta get a Chrome Bumper Spike and Black leather studded carry case.
VROOM VROOM!!
Almost forgot...and staying with the Stihl color theme White Pearlescent engine housing with orange pinstriping.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

The new saws are no better on the ethanol fuels than the old ones were. Arguably worse in oem tune due to the emission standards they have to meet. A new saw in correct new tune is running as lean as possible, with the least amount of oil possible. Run that way, they burn up fast and frequently. 

I've no idea why you say the new saws have no chain adjustment OP, they all do. Even the 180.


----------

